# Crow decs. in Goose decs.



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

I haven't tried this before, but I bought 4 crow decoys to put with my Goose decoys. My only question is where to put them? Any help would be great!


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I've heard a little about this too. Haven't tried it yet, but from what I've read, they put them 50-75 yards away from your spread as a confidence deke.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Put em up wind about 100 yards.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If it helps, I know a guy that has a call that sounds just like a crow too!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

A guy I met does this around here too, he say's it works, and you only need 2 or 3. I have never exp. myself though. 8)


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

We use them later in the season, though I can't say that I've tried with and without to be sure they make a difference. But they're small and easy to set up and what the heck, it can't hurt. We started doing it when we observed crows in the field we were hunting and figured it made it look a little more like just another day to the geese. Plus, I think that solid black is a great eye catcher at long distances. They're cheap and don't take up much room.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I think it may work alright, we had crows in the field all weekend, we even had one try and land on the migrators blinds twice while we were in them with geese locked up, crow led the geese right in,it was something to see.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

If you think sneaking a flock of geese is tough, try sneaking a flock of crows. Let me know how it goes.

There is a reason geese rely on crows to show them the groceries and to signal when it is safe or unsafe.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have some crow decoys for this reason but I always forget to bring them.

A few decoys downwind and off the side can really help when the going gets tough.


----------



## GooseRookie (Sep 21, 2004)

We have 1(his name is Carl) and just brought it as a joke but I know one thing--> it didn't hurt!!! I don't know if it helped at all but...

Crows are very weary so it can't hurt!!!


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I put out a dozen once with the decoys and the geese commited like no other....I couldn't belive it or figure out why they did but I think now I know. I just put them out because the last time I hunted it I seen about 300 crow flying out there and wanted to shoot the crows. I'm glad this thread came up...I'm gonna do that more often now!! :beer:


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

So what did we come up with, upwind or downwind? If I don't happen to see crows in the field with the geese the night before, does that mean leave them home? Thanks.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

IT WORKED! :beer: We set up 3 crow decoys about 80 yards downwind, (they were upwind before the wind swithced on us) limited out in about an hour, AND saw the most damn geese I've ever laid eyes upon! Now, it might all have happend the same way without the crow decoys but I'm not going to risk it the next time I'm laying in my goose blind. THANK YOU EVERYONE!


----------

